# Standard Poodle breeders in Texas and surrounding states: service dogs.



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I have anxiety and depression, and I'm considering getting a service dog to help me with everyday life. After researching and considering what I need in a dog, I think that a Standard Poodle would suit me best. I can't find any good, affordable programs in my area, so I will probably have to owner train, and so will need a puppy. I need a breeder known for having stable temperaments and good health. Thanks.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Check the website standardpoodles.org and good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heritage Poodles (Jun 2, 2013)

*Service Dogs*

Check out my website. Helping people through the process of raising and training their own service dog is our specialty. There is a lot of good information abut the ADA rules & regulations, as well as our dogs and online training program. 

heritageservicedogs.org

Let me know if you have any further questions. 

Barb


----------

